# Looking for Jack in the box sound



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you looking for the real thing or something darker? I have both. But, I have to find my disc of sound files.


----------



## Scare Thy Neighbor (Jul 18, 2009)

*jack sound*

Darker might be better I was looking for something a little more demented Thank You


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I also would love to have a couple jack in the box sounds, these are very hard to come by. If you wouldnt mind sending them my way when you get them. I will send you a PM with my email address, if you dont mind.


----------

